# Yup!, so the Lungfish took a hole out of my pleuro Snakehead



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Woke up this morning. found my pleuro with a huge hole by its belly. I say Lung fish. But this Snakehead was acting very weird for the past couple weeks. It would twitch for no-reason, It wouldn't eat.It would bolt around the tank for no reason also . It did not eat for 3 days . All of this was happening before I introduced the Lungfish. So I wonder what got him last night. oh well Fish Happens. At least North American Pet has some for $12.99 i beleive. So off I go.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Your lungfish is a common west african right? I bet it was the lungfish. Be careful. Keeping a lungfish with other fish might blow up in your face oneday. It's a combo that doesn't work to well. Wait until your guy gets to 17" like mine did, if there are smaller fish in the tank, they will be killed.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i just have a 5-6inch Datnoid & a full grown bumble bee catfish. I am going to a Mega Irwini cat. See if the lungfish likes taking a chomp outta him


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Big fish small fish. Doesn't matter if the lungfish decides to take it down, it will surely take it down.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

yes be careful. Size does not matter.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

your makin me nervous El! haha.. 
when you back
come pick up this beast in that case. 
i do not want to loose my big IT.


----------

